# Where to ride close to wasatch front?



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I know there is Farmington Canyon but I am looking for a nother close place to ride. I have heard there are some trails in either Parleys or American Fork Canyons. But have no idea where or how to get to them. Can any of you tell me if this is true and where exactly they are? Also what other places are there that are close to the front (Draper to Ogden- Kimball Junction to the front- a little further might be fine) where I could take my kids for a quick ride in the evenings or weekend morning? They are driving me nuts to get out but I have been short on time lately and have not been able to take them very far.

Thanks for any suggestions,


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

On the same lines as Farmington; I assume that you know that you can access it from the Bountiful side also, correct? If you come from the south it is quite a bit closer. What about the State Park in North Salt Lake/Rose Park along about 22nd N and Redwood? Great for kids.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have ridden a lot up AF canyon. Go up about 6 miles and take the fork to tibble fork reservior. Park in the parking lot there at tibble fork and go North East out of the lot as far as you want. its a cool area with quite a bit of elevation change and easy riding. Goes back about 10 miles to mineral basin. Check it out on Google earth.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Nor-tah I'm going to have to check that out.

Huge, I have never heard of salt lake/rose park. I assume there is some sort of trail or track there ot ride on. I'll have to check that out as well.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

5 mile pass is about 45 min away ....


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> 5 mile pass is about 45 min away ....


Where is 5 mile pass? Canyon?

Thanks,


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Head out like you are going to eagle mountian and just keep going it is about 30 min past eagle mountian. You can't miss it. About an hour and 10 min away is vernon res by the town of vernon then you can fish and ride.


----------



## The AntiPETA (Nov 11, 2007)

Ride what (horse, mountain bike, motorcycle, ...)?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

The AntiPETA said:


> Ride what (horse, mountain bike, motorcycle, ...)?


ATV


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I have this same problem. My kids are too small for anything but a nice easy ride. I take them up farmington canyon both in the farmington area and the trail behind centerville leading to boutiful, but it would be nice to find somewhere with a little better view for the kids.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

There is a nice trail thay goes to the top of Ben Lomand Peak. You get to the trail head by taking the Brigham City exit and start driving up Logan Canyon. You take the Mantua exit and drive north on 100 S. until you come to Main and turn right and follow that road until you come to a big parking lot on the left hand side. It is pretty much one main road up. There are some turn offs so check Google Maps before you go. It is really pretty up there and you can see forever and it is kid safe.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Be careful on that Bountiful side tho, those forest service people are jerks. My hubby got a ticket for playing on a snow drift, my sisters boyfriend turned some guys in for going off road, no sooner did he begin pulling out the same ranger that he turned the people into tryied telling him his truck wasnt registered....The sure do think they are all high and mighty


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You can't ride atv's up parleys in tell the close the gate to east canyon and they only do that around Nov.


----------

